# What ethnicity are you guys? :D



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just curious, haha. I'm one of the most mixed people I know even in the chill and diverse area where I live. I'm 1/2 asian, with equal parts mexican and european. I just consider myself eurasian for the most part.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

German yo..


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

100% professional russian


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I honestly never understand what it is I'm supposed to say when asked about ethnicity. Race, heritage, nationality, ethnicity, etc., huh? Call me retarded, I guess. :|

All I know is that I'm white, American, and of mostly Irish ancestry. IOW, boring and very common around here.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I will say white with mostly German in me then..


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

mixed


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

British (40-50%), French, and German.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Half white, half Native American.

Italian, German and French from my dad.. Cherokee and Sioux on mum's side.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

German, Scottish and English.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## Brittt (Feb 9, 2013)

Jamaican and American Indian


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm a mutt. I'm made up of so many different nationalities that I can't even remember what they all are.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Victini said:


> Half white, half Native American.
> 
> Italian, German and French from my dad.. Cherokee and Sioux on mum's side.


Wow, you mean a white guy was allowed to date a Native American gal? That just doesn't happen where I'm from these days...

Me: mostly Norwegian but I have a Native American great grandmother. The Norwegian immigrants and the Native Americans in the PNW got along great. In fact, many Norwegian immigrants married Native Americans.

The Norwegians and the Native Americans in the PNW had similar cultures-as similar as White people and Native Americans could be. Norwegians where the last people to convert to Christianity, and Norwegians didn't think they were superior to the Native Americans. They believed in equality and they thought of themselves as equals. In fact I have a family photo with my Native American great grandmother in it. So they definitely weren't ashamed to have a Native American in the family.

I wonder how well it would go over today if I were the only white guy in a Native American Family???? I wonder if I would be in the family photo???


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Half British, half Chinese.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Italian and American Indian.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm Indian. The real kind of Indian.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

British.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

A mix of European countries and maybe a hint of Native American, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm Indonesian. both my grandparents were mixed but doesn't matter, looking at me you wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## ElectricGhost (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm a brown hispanic


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm Filipino


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

ryobi said:


> Wow, you mean a white guy was allowed to date a Native American gal? That just doesn't happen where I'm from these days...
> 
> Me: mostly Norwegian but I have a Native American great grandmother. The Norwegian immigrants and the Native Americans in the PNW got along great. In fact, many Norwegian immigrants married Native Americans.
> 
> ...


I don't know how my parents met. I never bothered to ask, but I'm assuming it was just random. They've been together for the past 16 years.

I do wish I were pure white or pure native american but there's not much I can do about it. At least I pass for full white since I have a German surname and I don't look very American Indian minus some of my colouring in summer and features, but they could be passed off as Italian.

I'm not really close with any of my family from both sides if that says enough. My uncle on my dad's side used to call me an *****. At least my grandparents on my mother's side along with my cousins don't really care too much.


----------



## Rigormortis (Jan 21, 2013)

Cuban and German.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Half Mexican, half Irish.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

African American


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

100% Half-Swedish


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm a gorilla


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

1/2 Portuguese, 1/4 Russian, 1/8 English and 1/8 Irish


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Dutch + German = zomgz


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

asian.. ik


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I'm a gorilla


lol :clap


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

100% English


----------



## CrossedOut (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm half Italian and half Ecuadorean. I look more Italian though.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

white, more specifically half Spaniard came through mexico but immigrated from spain, not mestizo. quarter German and quarter bohemian (western czech). Weird only know a few spanish and german words and only 1 word in czech ahoj, means yes and that's only because I looked it up, now I feel like a privateer. Yep I'm american alright.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

Arab.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> British (40-50%), French, and German.


I thought you were asian.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

50% Viking, 50% Celtic...

Aka, I'm British, and you Anericans who say you are British are Americans...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

half Chinese half English, or Chinglish?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm a mix of German, Irish, Welsh, and Native American. I look way more German than anything else though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

English, Polish, German, Russian.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Like 98% Puerto Rican and 2% Irish. 
My last name is Irish, so I feel I have to give it some credit in my nationality.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

^explains your sass lmao


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm German, Irish and Welsh. 

I have the palest white skin ever, by the way. Definitely a northern european.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Black/German.

Dad was from Brooklyn, joined the military, met my mother in Germany.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Half Victorian, half Tasmanian devil.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Mainly Egyptian


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Belgian and 1/4 Polish.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mostly Chinese, Vietnamese, German, and a bunch of other quaint European thingies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

English and wouldn't be surprised at all if there was any German, Welsh, Scottish, Irish and whatever else in there at some point.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Punjabi, or Indo-Aryan if you like to look at the grand scheme of things - not from Pakistan but from India, but same thing really just blame it on the boogie partition of '47. There, you learnt something new.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

English and a 1/4 Irish.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Half Scottish and half Irish.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

Italian

tall / brown hair / excessive arm hair / brown eyes

yep

But I can cook anything


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Punjabi, or Indo-Aryan if you like to look at the grand scheme of things - not from Pakistan but from India, but same thing really just blame it on the boogie partition of '47. There, you learnt something new.


me too


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> me too


I'm not the only one :yay


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I'm not the only one :yay


My thought exactly :high5


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> Like 98% Puerto Rican and 2% Irish.
> My last name is Irish, so I feel I have to give it some credit in my nationality.


So your Irish Ancestors discovered Puerto Rico before Christopher Columbus discovered America? 

Before some know-it-all posts, I know Columbus was not the first European, to discover America :roll


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ryobi said:


> So your Irish Ancestors discovered Puerto Rico before Christopher Columbus discovered America?
> 
> Before some know-it-all posts, I know Columbus was not the first European, to discover America :roll


Actually, one of my cousins has been doing some research on our ancestry and got as far back as the Spanish-American war.

According to my grandfather some "bloke" (which I had no idea what he meant since it sounded like "block" due to his accent) fell in love with a beautiful Boricua girl and that's why there are K--'s in PR. 
I don't question him if just to humor him.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

im hmong


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Indian, from India. But India itself is extremely varied and has many ethnic, racial, etc. groups which all have their own cuisine, language, culture, etc. I advise non-Indians to think of India like the European Union (EU), not as a single, homogeneous country.

To a non-Indian, I'm just Indian. But an Indian person will want to know what part of India I am from. My parents are from two different parts of India so to an Indian, I may as well be mixed. 

Ethnically, I am Indian. But culturally, etc, oh that's really complicated!


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

My ancestors are from the British Isles and Scandinavia, so I'm pretty white.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rahul87 said:


> Indian, from India. But India itself is extremely varied and has many ethnic, racial, etc. groups which all have their own cuisine, language, culture, etc. I advise non-Indians to think of India like the European Union (EU), not as a single, homogeneous country.
> 
> To a non-Indian, I'm just Indian. But an Indian person will want to know what part of India I am from. My parents are from two different parts of India so to an Indian, I may as well be mixed.
> 
> Ethnically, I am Indian. But culturally, etc, oh that's really complicated!


Which parts?


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Which parts?


See, you're Indian so of course you understand the many different groups of people in India and are curious to ask me what exact "kind" of Indian I am. Haha. :clap

Why not send a PM or visitor message? We can both introduce ourselves that way. :yes


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

arabic


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

German/French/Filipino


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

American, 1/2 Cherokee, 1/2 Irish. I look all white if you're judging only by skin tone and hair color though. My body type and a few physical characteristics scream Cherokee however, so much so that when I temporarily lived in an area populated by many people of Cherokee descent, they could tell at once. 

Unfortunately, I was adopted into a white family and can't receive benefits.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I just realized that as 1/2 spanish I have some semitic in me from the moorish invasion, though I think they were more white, so more visigoth and italian(roman). Also my 1/4 czech makes me part slavic and so indirectly I'm russian, I always wanted that accent.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a purebred Persian, 100% desert dweller.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wurli said:


> I'm a purebred Persian, 100% desert dweller.


How come Persians never call themselves Iranians?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> How come Persians never call themselves Iranians?


Iran used to be called Persia up until I think 1935. The official language of Iran in Persian. And Persia has been around for thousand of years. Maybe that's why?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Iran used to be called Persia up until I think 1935. The official language of Iran in Persian. And Persia has been around for thousand of years. Maybe that's why?


How do you say Iran in Persian? I always thought they called themselves Persians for sort of PR purposes. "Iranian" sounds more sinister than "Persian."


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Iran used to be called Persia up until I think 1935. The official language of Iran in Persian. And Persia has been around for thousand of years. Maybe that's why?


Maybe they hate their government which is associated with the word iranian. Or maybe because iranian derives from aryan, the nazis ruined so many things.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

slider said:


> Italian
> 
> tall / brown hair / excessive arm hair / brown eyes
> 
> ...


that's funny! and I"m just half  (I look like an Asian!)


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

half white and half black


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> American, 1/2 Cherokee, 1/2 Irish. I look all white if you're judging only by skin tone and hair color though. My body type and a few physical characteristics scream Cherokee however, so much so that when I temporarily lived in an area populated by many people of Cherokee descent, they could tell at once.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was adopted into a white family and can't receive benefits.


I look pretty white also, but the NA kids at my school could automatically tell that I was Native American too, minus a few of them who were a bit ignorant. I've also been out on the Res a few times and they can tell too.

All white people just assume I'm white, I think. Whenever I go shopping with my mum, I get funny looks. Like they think I'm adopted or something.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Maybe they hate their government which is associated with the word iranian. Or maybe because iranian derives from aryan, the nazis ruined so many things.


I think it's because Persian is a race. Iran has many many ethnic groups.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I am of the pale race, and live in America. I know, i know. Guilty of being pale.


----------



## Sanandreas818 (Nov 30, 2012)

African American OR black.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Human...

But the government in my country classifies me as white/British.


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

Hispanic


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

mexican/german/irish/i don't know what else

i'm a mexi-chick with freckles on my nose
the hubby thinks it's hella cute


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am white Hispanic.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

komorikun said:


> How come Persians never call themselves Iranians?


Admittedly, I'm not very familiar with the history of where my family is from but I can confirm that Zeppelin is right about the name change in 1935. Also, just for clarification the language we speak is Farsi, however, there are quite a few different dialects depending on what part of the country you're from. For example, my dad grew up in a rural area in the northwestern region (close to Turkey) and therefore can also speak this strange kind of hybrid language between Turkish and Farsi. My mom, on the other hand, is from Tehran and only speaks Farsi. She can't understand my dad when he uses the hybrid language thing.

Next, when we say "Iran", we don't pronounce it I-Ran. It's proper pronunciation is EE-Rahn (I hope my phonetic spelling makes sense here cause I have no clue as to what I'm doing ).

Lastly, to answer your question about why we call ourselves Persian and not Iranian. Honestly, the best answer I can give is that I simply do not know, but its what I was told to say since childhood and its just the way its always been. In my opinion, its mainly because we've always associated Persia with when things were good, when the country was most prosperous, or even going way back when we pretty much ruled the world. I think most of the world, Iranians included, tend to associate Iran with all of the more recent bad times. My parents have told me that since the revolution in the late 70's, the country has never been the same. That's when everything started to go downhill, the economy has been terrible and the military is no longer the force it once was. Overall, I think it's when western influences really started to take over.

Bottom line, I come from a very proud culture, and I think by calling ourselves Persians we're trying to hold on to our roots (or something like that).

Anyways, I think I should stop here cause this post is getting quite lengthy and I really don't mean to derail this thread anymore than I already have. Hope I answered your questions, if not, feel free to ask away. Sorry about the super long post!


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

African, 98% Zulu.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

mixed...eurasian. more asian though.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Black


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Korean, Japanese, Polish, Lithuanian, and Finnish.
Possibly other Scandinavian countries.


----------



## Psyclone (Oct 11, 2012)

Dutch


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Uh what would it be African-American? African? hmm...and seeing as my dad is a geneologist I can go back a bit more with it...so also: Dutch, a bit of Italian, some Scottish and something else I'm missing but that's a bit it.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Puerto Rican


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Byzantine.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Finnish/Swedish, South European.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

DontDoSadness said:


> Uh what would it be African-American? African? hmm...and seeing as my dad is a geneologist I can go back a bit more with it...so also: Dutch, a bit of Italian, some Scottish and something else I'm missing but that's a bit it.


The thing I have never understood about the term African American is that northern Africans can be white? So if they move here they would technically be African-American? Also, I've heard people here call black people in Canada and England African-American? It dosen't make since to me. What are black people called in Britain?

The terms Hispanicand African-American confuse me....


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Black American,Honduran.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Caucasian/Hispanic


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Celt


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I am hispanic-american.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Irish/Russian. Oddly, my great-grandmother lived in Siberia as a little girl and she was near the Tunguska event. She heard the explosion and remembered people getting knocked off their horses.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> The thing I have never understood about the term African American is that northern Africans can be white? So if they move here they would technically be African-American? Also, I've heard people here call black people in Canada and England African-American? It dosen't make since to me. What are black people called in Britain?
> 
> The terms Hispanicand African-American confuse me....


Oh yeah that word is a big pet peeve of mine's. I don't think people are as hung up with the term and technicality of it in the UK. Honestly, if a white person moved to the US from Africa and are African they would be a more technical and appropriate African-American than I would be. My parents and their parents and etc. are not from Africa so I have a problem with being called that. I just say I'm American


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mexican, and is it just me, or does there seem to be more Latino members joining nowadays? I think when I first joined there were like 4 other ones.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

A ******, not that I place much importance on it.


----------



## shrimps (Feb 19, 2013)

:bI am half Colombian. My mom is Hispanic and my dad is white. My dads ancestors came from Italy and Portugal. My mom's ancestors came from Spain and eventually intermarried with indigenous Colombians. :yesPeople have told me i look indigenous from the side view but my skin is very pale compared to the rest of my family members (on both sides).:sus I am technically a half-breed but i just put White on forms because i can pass for white: and sadly in my experience not only was i told to put white by my parents, they told me it would get me into a better school etc. which was true.. :umbut i think if anyone out there wants to put something other than white if they are technically half-breed like me, then go for it! :boogieToday i just skip that question, but if i had to i would put mixed race because i am half Hispanic. I think though they have a white Hispanic option now? so i could put that too. :susIdk its so complex. :afr


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

NZ European


----------



## lilliz (Feb 19, 2013)

gypsy


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Fijian. My ancestors were cannibals.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Saxon


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

Portuguese, I have great great great grandparents from Ireland and France ( from the early XIX century), but I'm more than 90% portuguese.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Mexican and Iranian.


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

Paloma M said:


> Mexican and Iranian.


That's a great combination.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Caucasion (english)  I WISH I WAS CHINESE THO (asian) ^_^


----------



## roblox (Jan 22, 2013)

Just Polish, nothing else.


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

Mostly Asian (Vietnamese) with a little bit of European (French)

My Dad is Vietnamese but my mom is half Vietnamese and half French. My grandpa is French.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

A w hore


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

I am 50% Russian 25% Ukrainian 25% Jewish.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

100% Polish


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Half Martian and half Plutonian.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Mexican can be traced to Natives and Europe. Natives are from Asia. (Which is probably why its possible for someone to be guessed Asian, Native, or Hispanic all at once). 

Therefore, I am more mixed. My ancestors come from three continents : America (or Asia if you want to trace back like I did with you), Europe, and Africa, in no order. . 

What sort of Asian are you? My favorite is Japanese. Just saying.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

1/2 asian and 1/2 caucasian


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

As white as white can be.  Though my particular mix is mainly German (Pennsylvania Dutch) and French-Canadian, eh!

The French-Canadian side leaves open a lot of other possibilities I find intriguing, considering my interests. :yes Though nothing concrete, alas. :sigh


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yori said:


> Mexican can be traced to Natives and Europe. Natives are from Asia. (Which is probably why its possible for someone to be guessed Asian, Native, or Hispanic all at once).
> 
> Therefore, I am more mixed. My ancestors come from three continents : America (or Asia if you want to trace back like I did with you), Europe, and Africa, in no order. .
> 
> What sort of Asian are you? My favorite is Japanese. Just saying.


Haha, Yeah I'm actually Japanese. I know I have distant Italian and Scottish in me.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Was just asking my parents about this last week. My father's side came from Italy and Ireland. My mother's side are from Russia and Germany.


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

Albanian


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Half Filipino, Half-Caucasian and I'm a first generation American.

(The Caucasian half is of German descent from my mum's side)

Due to my mixed race people in the States think I am either:

1) Italian
2) A "classy" Mexican
3) A "rich" White Brazilian.

People from the U.K. mostly think I am part Indian.

And people from Latin America think that I'm 

1) Colombian
2) Ecuadorian
3) Nicaraguan


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Italian, Irish, Polish, Lithuanian, German


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

shyguy1990 said:


> Half Filipino, Half-Caucasian and I'm a first generation American.
> 
> (The Caucasian half is of German descent from my mum's side)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean. Regardless of what race, most people think that I'm:
-Jewish/middle eastern(Yeah, my nose is pretty big lol)
-Italian
-White latin american?(Like argentina, uruguay)
-Some sort of white/latino mix


----------



## klausmmia (Feb 20, 2013)

Human


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

oskie said:


> That's a great combination.


Thanks.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Rigormortis21 said:


> Cuban and German.


Celph Titled! (he's cuban and german)

i am lithuanian but i don't think it really matters


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

White and white (German and Welsh ancestry)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Dutch, French and German, though mostly Dutch. There have been rumours one of my ancestors was from Spain but these have never been confirmed.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Pastey


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Im white and Portuguese, my dad was a first generation American. I look full blown mexican, people come up to me in public and start talking to me in spanish, they look at me funny when I say "No hablas espanol" . Maybe I should learn to speak fluently?


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Mostly Cajun French, with some Dutch, German, Scottish, Irish, and a tiny bit of Spanish

I'm descended from Acadian(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acadians) settlers, who had a colony in Canada until about 1763, when France had to give it up after losing the 7 Years War (one of my ancestors actually led a large force of colonial rebels against the British). After that, they could have either gone back to France or down to Spain's colonies, which is what my ancestors did.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Half pig and half horse.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Full Dominicana.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

nirvanarulez94 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. Regardless of what race, most people think that I'm:
> -Jewish/middle eastern(Yeah, my nose is pretty big lol)
> -Italian
> -White latin american?(Like argentina, uruguay)
> -Some sort of white/latino mix


I'm Italian and Native American, and people's called me:
-Mexican
-Arabian/Middle Eastern
-Chinese(????, I don't even look that Asian, maybe it's the Indian)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mexican American


----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

German, French, Persian, Danish, Canadian, and Native American.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Punjabi lol


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

I'm half-demon.


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

White, German, Dutch, English, Native American


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Under The Bridge said:


> German, French, Persian, Danish, Canadian, and Native American.


You're cute as hell.


----------



## budcompany (Mar 4, 2013)

Irish, Scottish, German, Italian....I like to drink my whiskey and beer and eat lots of food


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

Dominican. Oh, and American if that counts.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm a black american


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> Was just asking my parents about this last week. My father's side came from Italy and Ireland. My mother's side are from Russia and Germany.


I thought so - you look a bit Italian.

For me, my mother's side is Dutch, Irish. My father's side is completely Hungarian, or what they call....say it with me...MAWD-yar "Magyar". :lol


----------



## WakeMeUp (Feb 3, 2013)

White, German. Not 100% sure what to say on this one


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Ukrainian


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

I'm a little mermaid.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

turkish lol


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Irish, and I assume a few hundred years ago the ancestors were planted here. Any flora based jokes will be obvious and you should feel bad. Although if it's a clever twist of a joke go for it


----------



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

Indian. Not native american but the red dot kind Lol.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

****** mcwhiterson


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

Cuban but that is kind of like saying you are a new yorker. There are so many different ethnicities there I don't really know what my back round is. It would be interesting to do one of those DNA tests.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

phillyy said:


> Indian. Not native american but the red dot kind Lol.


I don't believe you. Surely you're mixed or something? You don't look very Indian! :b


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

English.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

German/Irish mom's side, English/Spanish dad's side.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

75%English, 25%Polish..


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

British.
(Scottish and Irish)


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Half-Martian.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

simian4455 said:


> I'm half-demon.





simian4455 said:


> I'm a little mermaid.





simian4455 said:


> Half-Martian.


A half-demon, half-Martian mermaid! Anomaly! :sus


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

I identify as European.


----------



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> I don't believe you. Surely you're mixed or something? You don't look very Indian! :b


Not as far as I know. Both of my parents are Gujurati.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

english/irish as far as I know


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> The thing I have never understood about the term African American is that northern Africans can be white? So if they move here they would technically be African-American? Also, I've heard people here call black people in Canada and England African-American? It dosen't make since to me. What are black people called in Britain?
> 
> The terms Hispanicand African-American confuse me....


not living in Europe,, but we simply call them : Blacks (we use a friendly word that means someone with a Dark Skin)..... no one call them Africans here


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

German/Irish


----------



## dnunn128 (Mar 18, 2013)

Black, but i get comments that i look like I'm mixed with something else. I guess it's rare to be 100% anything.


----------



## SoleCollectorAir23 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mexican. Eating tacos as I type this. LOL


----------



## dnunn128 (Mar 18, 2013)

SoleCollectorAir23 said:


> Mexican. Eating tacos as I type this. LOL


Too funny.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

European - Italian/Polish/German


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Scottish


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Im black!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

GetOutOfMyHouse said:


> Portuguese isn't white?
> Why are all the replies nationalities?
> 
> What's the difference between German and Dutch or English and Scottish?
> ...


Because OP is asking for ethnicity not race... Also did you really need to bump this year old thread lol?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't have an ethnicity. I'm a good, old-fashioned Canadian mutt.

Haha, didn't see this is a year-old thread. Whatever.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Hispanic, I guess. Both my parents are Hispanic but I was born in the U.S.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## ndjokovic (Nov 23, 2013)

Ethnicity doesn't make sense for me. There is no mathematical rule that say you are this or you are that


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Chinese


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm white with a bit of Native American. Mostly mixed European though parts if my family have lived in America since the earliest colonies.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Korean


----------



## Duskily (Apr 9, 2014)

Half-breed.

Half Native American, Half Caucasian(French Canadian) Yeah, I'm a weird mix..


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm a CAUCASIAN, like a mix of German, Russian, Swedish, Irish, Scottish...i don't even know anymore.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Latina-Mexican (Tapatía, to be exact)  <3


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

About as white as it goes: Scotch-Irish, with a little French and English in the mix.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

1/19 Brazilian, 4/746 Moroccan, 1/2 Japanese, 1/4 Mayan but I'm a transethinic 1/2 Mayan, 2/3s Nigerian otherkin lamb


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

100% white American, not native, but close enough.


----------



## BassHead (Feb 8, 2014)

African American, Irish, German, and Polish.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Yugoslavian.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm Pakistani.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Austrian, Czech, Filipino and maybe Gypsy.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Pakeha


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mexican but bit filipino o.o


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

Caucasian
Heritage is mostly Scottish/Irish, some English, Swedish, and Native American mixed in in small amounts >.<


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

whitenese


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Scottish, English, French, Chippewa


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I could try to list but I will just post this instead.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Steiner of Thule said:


> I could try to list but I will just post this instead.


Yah but how do we know if you're gluten free or not?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Yah but how do we know if you're gluten free or not?


Take a bite and find out? *shrug*


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Indian/South Asian


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Steiner of Thule said:


> I could try to list but I will just post this instead.












Hail! I think we will be a good match. Are you available as multiple slices?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

shycheese said:


> Hail! I think we will be a good match. Are you available as multiple slices?


Hail to you my cheesy comrade!

Oh my *yes*! There is plenty of me to go around. If you want we can even make a stacked cheese sandvich. Like with multiple layers.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

half black half african


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Hispanic/white

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Caucasian and Native American.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

french and german on my dad's side, english(or british) on my mom's side.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

1/4 Native American and the rest is small percentages of German, French, Swedish, Irish and English


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

native american and white bread


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Dad - German and Austrian
Mom - mostly Polish, a little French


----------



## i kant even (May 6, 2014)

mostly Irish and German with a few other random Western European countries mixed in. I may need to borrow that white bread jpeg lol


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Quarter Japanese, Quarter Spanish, the other half a mix of German/Dutch/Danish.

The Spanish and Japanese features won out with me. Dark hair, dark eyes, yellowy/olive skin tone.


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm south-Asian. To be specific Pakistani.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> native american and white bread


Specifically 60% Sioux, 40% hella white.


----------



## arkham (Apr 22, 2014)

Lithuanian :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

British.. And I guess based on what other people seem to be doing Scandinavian (I think Swedish) and Russian as well. My aunt got all the tall genes though and I'm a midget :lol



Steiner of Thule said:


> I could try to list but I will just post this instead.


Hah, yeah.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

edit: southeast asian


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> My aunt got all the tall genes though and I'm a midget :lol


LOL...

... as for me I'm slovenian, but blood part german and hungarian


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm Chilean by nationality. Last time I asked my parents about our ancestry they said native Chilean, Spanish, and Portuguese :stu


----------



## Richard1984 (May 5, 2014)

White, British.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Mostly Italian and Portuguese.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

English, Irish, and German. Mostly.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

i'm black.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

nirvanarulez94 said:


> Just curious, haha. I'm one of the most mixed people I know even in the chill and diverse area where I live. I'm 1/2 asian, with equal parts mexican and european. I just consider myself eurasian for the most part.


Well I'm "Godiva" (sexy voice):lol..that..& i'm of Nigerian Background..the rest of my family is very ethnic Nigerian..but i didn't grow up there..yup.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Black, white and native american on fathers' side, no idea on moms 
Me i'm just a short and sassy cappuccino colored gal not really identifying with any race.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

African American...yup, that is I


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Italian, Basque, Guatemalan


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm half Night Elf half Troll now:










Was born in Ogrimmer but grew up in Ashenvale with my mum (night elf druid.) I'm working at the Cenarion Refuge in Zangarmarsh now.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

1/2 German, 1/2 Mexican on my dad's side, full Mexican on my mom's side.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Blood Elf. Born in Netherstorm.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Pasty white kid mixed with cat.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

100% Bulgarian (Caucasian) on paper though I look more arabic lol.
Shout out to all the orcs,trolls,goblins and blelfs on SAS!


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

My parents are both Ecuadorian but my dad also has Spanish blood in him. I was born in the U.S. but I don't think that means I am American as well... Maybe legally, yes, but not technically? I don't know.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

100% Pinoy. Some people say I look Indian tho. Anyhow, a true Asian both in looks and heart


----------



## Sarah94 (May 27, 2014)

3/4ths Jewish and 1/4th non-Jewish white. My Jewish heritage is German, Polish, Lithuanian, Russian, and Portuguese, and my non-Jewish is English and Irish. So I'm a mutt basically


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Half white (there might be some Italian in there, I dunno) and half Filipina.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Dark Shines said:


> Human...
> 
> But the government in my country classifies me as white/British.


+1


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm half Night Elf half Troll now:
> 
> Was born in Ogrimmer but grew up in Ashenvale with my mum (night elf druid.) I'm working at the Cenarion Refuge in Zangarmarsh now.


Tell your mom I want MotW pls.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

some weird combination


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm white and native. German and Ojibwe to be exact.
Probably some other type of white too, and also métis on my moms side.

Super mixed brah...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Swedish. I remember my dad mentioning that we have some French blood, but I don't know how far back you'd have to go to find that. I've never looked into it.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol it seems like I'm the only non mixed person here :sus


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't really know too much. I know my grandmother on my dad's side looked Japanese but I think she was actually Native American. His father was Irish. My mother's mom was white. That's all I know. I have no idea where her ancestors were from. My mom never knew her biological father but judging from his name, it sounded maybe German.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

All Finnish as far as I know.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ByMyself19 said:


> Lol it seems like I'm the only non mixed person here :sus


You have to remember that most people commenting are American. Personally I only did what I know of the last three generations and how they define their background since I've known them all personally. There is a point where it becomes a bit silly though after a while.



Steiner of Thule said:


> Tell your mom I want MotW pls.


Sorry she says no buffs for you. She's a pacifist.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

1/2 Polish, 1/4 German, some more German, Irish, Swedish, and some Native American somewhere in there(like 1/64).

Supposedly, I have a typical polish face.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I come from Middle Earth, ie the Mediterranean.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

half Q, half cat but within a human body


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

ByMyself19 said:


> Lol it seems like I'm the only non mixed person here :sus


Nope, you aren't. I am 100% full of whatever my race is, but I don't like to really disclose it, haha.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

American.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm of mixed heritage. Hispanic mother (Nicaraguan) and white father (Scottish).


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

ByMyself19 said:


> Lol it seems like I'm the only non mixed person here :sus





BillDauterive said:


> Nope, you aren't. I am 100% full of whatever my race is, but I don't like to really disclose it, haha.


Yeah, same here.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> Yeah, same here.


Nice to hear that I'm not the only one :high5


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I'm sure that if I go back enough centuries I'll find some Arab blood.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm an orc and I'm here to eat you, peoplelsess.
Gonna start with Swedish meatballs...


----------



## MarcyZelbess (Jun 1, 2014)

Irish and Scottish.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bulldog + Labrador


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

BillDauterive said:


> Nope, you aren't. I am 100% full of whatever my race is, but I don't like to really disclose it, haha.


You don't have to disclose it cause I know already :rofl


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You have to remember that most people commenting are American.


Yes true that American society has much cultural diversity.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


> Bulldog + Labrador


So English and Canadian then.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My ancestors came to America from Ireland and England around 1700. Also have some from Germany.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Full blooded drow.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hispanic, El Salvador-- Mestizo--- the indigenous people were American Indians (The Pipils) mixed with Spaniard. In my country we don't speak any of the american indian languages except a few idiot try to keep it alive. Only 1% of the population of the country are indigenous, 12% are white. People don't practice the traditions or customs of the indigenous people. It's considered an insult of they are called american indian. I can't blame them. They were very weak people. It didn't take much for Spain to take over the country. I choose Spain over them.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

I am second generation Jewish Hungarian. I probably have some Russian and German in me as well. But my mother and all her family spoke Hungarian and I have a Polish/Yiddish Jewish last name, so I am going to say Jewish Hungarian.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Half-jerk and half-douche..


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm from cock asia!


----------



## Patricia762311 (Jun 23, 2014)

Indo-Guyanese


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Puerto rican and Turkish 

Don't ask hahah


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooman


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

According to my birth mother: 

Roughly half white (of all kinds, including Irish, Scottish, Welsh, German, French, Ukrainian), a little bit of Persian.
The rest: Mexican, Cherokee, Sioux and a bit of Inuit.

I'm an all American mutt.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> Hispanic, El Salvador-- Mestizo--- the indigenous people were American Indians (The Pipils) mixed with Spaniard. In my country we don't speak any of the american indian languages except a few idiot try to keep it alive. Only 1% of the population of the country are indigenous, 12% are white. People don't practice the traditions or customs of the indigenous people. It's considered an insult of they are called american indian. I can't blame them. They were very weak people. It didn't take much for Spain to take over the country. I choose Spain over them.


Sorry to burst your bubble but El Salvador is roughly 70 percent mestizo and 30 percent indigenous.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but El Salvador is roughly 70 percent mestizo and 30 percent indigenous.


No way I don't believe that El Salvador is more like 90% Mestizo there aren't many indegenous people in El Salvador. 
Guatemala is more like 70/30


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Scottish, English, and Polish.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

English and German.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm white, obviously. I live in America, but I'm not American. I'm from Husavik, Iceland and my family is purely Nordic. Goes back like hundreds of years.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a mix of printer paper and freshly fallen snow.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

some say I look like a mix of half Johnny Depp and half Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm white and British.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

English.....I'm all pale and ginger lol


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Vietnamese


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Polish Slovakian


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but El Salvador is roughly 70 percent mestizo and 30 percent indigenous.


where did you get that information? I have a book about El Salvador and it even says the same thing on wikipedia...


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

Im Spaniard... I do know there is some Roma bollé in my family but we are from Andalucía it goes back many many years.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know. I'm born in Sweden and have Swedish parents. My great grandma was Finnish. There are also sami people further back in my family.


----------



## OddBird (Nov 7, 2013)

German, Lithuanian, and Czech.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

SvanThorXx said:


> I'm white, obviously. I live in America, but I'm not American. I'm from Husavik, Iceland and my family is purely Nordic. Goes back like hundreds of years.


 why don't you want to live in Iceland?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

My family name is quite rare in here and only found in this region, so I was always wondering if my ancestors haven't moved in here 4-5 generations ago from somewhere else. But my parents were unable to tell me anything further than my grandparents(they all died when I was a kid or before my birth). I will just have to assume I am 100% a native inhabitant of these lands. Some know exactly what I am talking about.

For the rest, I am 100% klingon.


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

Irish
Italian
Norwegian


----------



## Chrisstine (Jun 2, 2014)

Italian, Irish, German & Lithuanian. Mostly Italian.


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

How do you Americans now exactly what you are? I mean all of you that are listing several European countries and so, by your surnames?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Filipino American


----------



## Chrisstine (Jun 2, 2014)

MariLushi said:


> How do you Americans now exactly what you are? I mean all of you that are listing several European countries and so, by your surnames?


Well, surnames help. Mine would tell you that I'm Italian but not the Irish, German, or Lithuanian. Otherwise you don't know unless your family members have kept track of your family tree. Maybe that's why ancestry.com is popular here.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

White-Caucasian. I guess half of my ancestors were German and the other half Slavic.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Blonde.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Bulldog.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im saiyan


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

monotonous said:


> im saiyan


lies


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

mestizo, born in USA but parents from Peru


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

75 % irish 25 %english


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Q specifically continuum Q with some bavarian, bohemian, and spanish.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

South Asian


----------



## SASorSAS (Jul 15, 2014)

A Euro American mutt: German, French, Irish and Hungarian. XD


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

Half chinese and half indonesian


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Failed to interpret question correctly as 'ethnicity' rather than nationality. I have Celtic, Welsh, Norse and Italic heritage. Just another Euro mutt.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Euro Mutt, I like it. 

Irish, Scottish, German, Russian, Welsh, and a sprinkle of Cherokee.


----------



## anno529 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just irish!


----------



## The Loudest Mind (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm Czech and Hindu. 75% to 25%.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

My dad is a troll and my mom is a dark-elf.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I was born in Sweden and have Swedish parents and grandparents but my great grandparents (on my fathers side) were Finnish and Saami.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Mostly German, Native American, Bohemian, and Irish bloodlines.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

American horndog.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Im Paki, 

I might live in Canada, but I will never be Canadian. Hoping one day I will have enough money to go home, I want to go at least in my old age. 

Dont belong here, any more than worf did with the federation


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

russianruby said:


> 100% professional russian


Still lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't tell my eyes are too *****y.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Straya ****


----------

